# what time does your toddler wake up in the morning?



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sure toddler mornings have been discussed before, but can't seem to find any recent thread.

so, who has a early riser here? Have you found any tricks to get your toddler to sleep in a little (by "sleep in", right now, I mean 6h30 am....not setting the bar too high!!!)? If not, what do those early hours look like at your place?

Please give me some good posts to read tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I lucked out with a little guy who generally sleeps until 8-8:30. How much of that is because it's natural for him & how much is because of our habits I don't know. When he was little if he woke up before 7 I brought him to bed with me & went back to sleep. He generally would to & sometimes he would just play beside me.

I have friends who have had luck with setting up a digital clock in their toddlers room. They covered all the numbers but the hour with electrical tape & then showed him that he couldn't wake them up until it was a 6. Not sure how old your child is but it might be worth a try.

I know others who put a tv in their own rooms & when the child woke up would move them into their bed & then let them watch a video for a little bit.


----------



## Verloren (Jan 2, 2010)

I do! I do! My goal is 6:30 am too. I find what helps the most is keeping to a very specific schedule where he is getting enough sleep and not getting overtired. One late night and I will struggle for weeks to get him back on track. Overtiredness really is our main issue. I recently tried melatonin when he was stuck in a cycle of overtiredness and starting to wake up earlier and it worked like a dream. I only gave it to him one night but it was enough to get him caught up.

I kind of have a rule that I don't start my day before 6am. If he's up at 5:45am I can get away with ignoring him until 6am and he doesn't get upset. If he's up at 4:30am (haven't dealt with that for awhile, knock on wood!) then I will put him back to bed and tell him it's not morning yet. I will usually do that a couple of times and if he doesn't go back to sleep then I lie down with him and nurse, sing, cuddle, whatever I can do to keep him in bed until 6. For a little while I was putting a snack, drink and new box of toys in his room before I went to sleep. Then he could occupy himself with those for awhile and I could lie in his bed and rest. The 4:30 am wake ups were ROUGH!

Good luck! The early waking is the bane of my existence. I hate it.


----------



## AKA_PI (Oct 16, 2007)

My little guy pops up at 7:30 am regardless what time he goes to bed. Some mornings (like this morning) he's up at 5 am. I normally turn on cartoons and make him stay in his bed. He usually falls right back asleep about 30 minutes later. On the weekend, I'm not so lucky so I'm forced to get up at 7:15-7:30 with him until he goes down for his nap between Noon and 1.


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

DD wakes somewhere between 7-8:30. We have this super special ultra-absolutely no light gets through roll down blinds. I LOVE them!


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

We slowly but surely moved my son's bedtime and wake up time so he was sleeping from about 8pm-7am a few months ago (when he was a baby he was a 5:30pm-5:30am kind of kid!) We just started putting him to bed a few minutes later each night, nothing drastic, and moved his nap later and later until he was sleeping in until 7ish in the mornings and napping noon-2ish. But then, I had my daughter and she's another early riser. So she wakes him up in the mornings and now we're back on a 7pm-6am (sometimes 5:30am with my 6 month old) schedule. I just get up and get moving. I'm not a morning person, but coffee helps. We eat breakfast right away (eggs and toast and fruit) and then are usually out walking the dog to the playground by 8am. It helps to get fresh air early in the morning for all of us. And he's been napping around 11am now, instead of noon. The mornings are hard, but at least I get lots of alone time with my husband at night!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

My 20 month old gets up around 6 or 6:30 most mornings. If he tries to get up before then, I pull him back in bed and tell him it's still sleep time. Sometimes we do this over and over.

Honestly? 6 is way too early for my taste. On weekends, I often let him just play in the bedroom near me while I lie in bed wishing I was still asleep.


----------



## MommaBirdie (May 23, 2011)

DS gets up between 6:30 and 7:00
DD gets up around 9:30 most days.

DS comes in the bed and cuddles for about an hour before wanting to run around though


----------



## treesome (Feb 11, 2011)

My son wakes up 10 - 11 am. He goes to sleep at 930 or 10pm Hes a wonderful sleeper at 15 months. We cosleep but I dont usually go back into bed till 1 or 2 am.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

2.5 gets up between 9-10 goes to bed 830-9. No naps here.


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

DS goes to bed at 9 or 9:30. He's up most days at 6am, sometimes earlier







He takes a good miday nap of 2 or 3 hours. Too bad I'm at work during that time so I can't get a nap in myself.


----------



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

Oy, my 18 month old gets up at 5:30. My 6yo will sleep till 7am and my 4yo will sleep until 8:30 if he can. I usually have to wake him up to get somewhere.


----------



## LovingMom08 (May 30, 2011)

My daughter loves to sleep till 8-8:30am and go to bed around 9 sometimes 10p I don't want her to wake up too early. 6:30 to me is too early. Then her nap is around 1pm for about an hour. The way we got her on a schedule as far as night time and early morning is we made her go to bed to make her clock stay on a constant schedule. Now we don't have to make her go to bed she is sleepy around 9pm most of the time and she goes into her bed by herself around her nap time. Super nanny is very helpful she said to make sure there isn't a lot of lighting in the room or else it will cause the child to stay awake longer at night or wake up to early in the morning it will throw their sleep cycle off. so we did that and thats what allows her to sleep better and longer.


----------

